# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  ¿Cuándo se cosecha la palta en el Perú?

## Bruno Cillóniz

*El 70% de producción de palta en Perú se cosecha entre marzo y agosto.* 
El calendario de cosechas de la palta en Perú, en todas sus variedades, se concentra entre marzo y agosto, período en el que se genera el 70 por ciento de la producción durante estos meses; mientras que entre octubre y diciembre sólo se alcanza el 16 por ciento del total nacional, informó hoy el Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag).  
La producción de todas las variedades de palta, entre enero y setiembre del 2010, fue de 148,900 toneladas, cantidad superior en 14.7 por ciento respecto al mismo período del 2009.  
Este año las regiones que más han contribuido en el crecimiento de la producción son La Libertad e Ica.  
Los principales departamentos productores son Lima (26 por ciento del total), La Libertad (22 por ciento), Ica (18 por ciento) y Junín (diez por ciento). 
Asimismo, entre enero y setiembre del presente año se exportaron 59,400 toneladas de palta, por un valor de 82.1 millones de dólares. 
El volumen exportado en los primeros nueves meses fue superior en 24.5 por ciento respecto al mismo período del 2009. 
Asimismo, en términos monetarios y para este mismo tramo, la exportación de palta fue superior en 29.4 por ciento, siendo los meses de mayor exportación junio y julio, con más de 40 por ciento.   *Fuente: Andina*Temas similares: Artículo: Uva de mesa: Perú se alista para temporada de cosecha mientras Brasil inicia envíos Ingeniero con experiencia en Cosecha y Post-Cosecha de Productos Agroindustriales Perú tendrá éxito cuando visión económica sea consensuada entre sectores público y privado, señala Porter Cuando sembrar tomate ? Frecuencia de cosecha  de la Palta Hass

----------

